# Yikes!



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

Soo it's day 31 for my lone turkey egg that made it to lock down. I tapped and candled and nothing. Opened the air sac tapped again. Nothing. I was doing an eggtopsy, it was in a weird postion with its head at the wrong end. So anyway I started working on it got its head out and it moved it's mouth! Okay so I stopped obviously, waited, called my husband in and yup sure enough barely but it moved a little more. So now I dunno. It's yolk sac is broken so I'm kinda just sitting here staring.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

If it is still alive, do you have a brooder to put it in with the warmth it needs? It may just make it with some tlc


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

yea the brooder currently has a single chick in it though


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm...if I was there, I'd be sitting and staring along with you. Wondering...?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

you could put a dampened facecloth and wrap it around the shell so it and the membranes don't dry out. If you have the egg in the incubator, leave it in there until it hatches. Just make sure the humidity is at the proper amount. You could also help carefully peel the shell off, but be very careful it doesn't detach the egg sack from the baby, the baby will absorb the sack if it survives.


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

I have it in a paper towel. It's not looking good. It barely moves every now and then. Lots of blood vessels left.


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

I put him back in the incubator last night wrapped up. I checked this morning and he was dead(for sure).


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

oh dear, I am so sorry! It happens sometimes.


----------



## norcalgoats (Feb 22, 2014)

I really doubt he would have hatched on his own he was in their weird. But at least he had a chance this way  These eggs had been through some stuff though. We had to pull them from under broody turkeys because the eggs kept disappearing there were 13 and then the next time we counted there were 8 so I'm thinking that may have something to do with the other eggs not developing right, predators (or people) shaking up eggs as they took them or something. We donated 2 eggs to a school and they had 1 hatch though so at least there's that. Anyway does anyone know how long after you pull the eggs a turkey will start laying again? One started laying about a week and a half ago and the other one hasnt. I've tried to find some information but I'm not sure if it's the same time as if the eggs hatched.


----------

